# Problem with Roaming charges from Vodafone



## DB74 (10 Jun 2014)

Apologies if this is the wrong forum - mods please move if it is

I received my mobile bill from VF and it has a charge on it for a connection to live.vodafone.com for roaming charges for €23.50+VAT. On my bill it states that I was connected to live.vodafone.com for a continuous period of over 11 hrs 36 mins. The bill says that I used 152 MB of data in that period.

I was abroad on the day in question which is fine but I was very careful re switching off Data Roaming on my phone when I wasn't actually using it for anything Internet-based. I am at a total loss as to how I could have used that much data when I was so careful with my phone that day.

Vodafone have been extremely unhelpful with the issue, basically insisting that the charge is correct with no attempt to explain it or provide me with any further details on usage etc.

How much data is 152 MB anyway? Does it seem excessive usage?
How much data would a 3-min YouTube video use for example?
Why does my bill say that I was connected for 11 hr 36 min when I was careful about turning off Data Roaming on my iPhone when not using it. Is this normal to show the

It seems like a lot of usage to me considering that when I went abroad last August for 2 weeks I didn't go over the 100MB limit on ANY day.

Can anyone shed any light on the issue here? TBH I don't even know where to go to query the charge other than Comreg and I don't want to escalate it to that level if I can sort it out with VF first.


----------



## arbitron (10 Jun 2014)

I had a similar problem with Vodafone last year. I called them and explained that I had no idea what happened. I asked if they could remove the charge on that occasion and they did it right away. I'm a customer for 3+ years and may have been lucky and got a particularly helpful agent, but it's worth asking again.


----------



## kojak (21 Oct 2014)

I had a very similar issue but worse of all my phone would not (did not and never did) connect to the Internet while I was away even though I wanted it to which was quite frustrating as I wanted to use maps/watch cartoons for my daughter in restaurants etc.
Anyway when I got back my bill was €146 (normally €35-40) I also am a long time Vodafone customer maybe 5+ years and they did not want to know about it and that I had to pay end of story. I rang back 4 times to speak with a manager eventually and she stuck with what the assistants had said.

I am now currently looking for a cheaper and better plan elsewhere as I feel their customer service sucks quite badly for loyal customers


----------

